

Real-Time Web Analytics and Complying with EU Cookie Laws - chrisleydon
http://www.gosquared.com/liquidicity/archives/2845

======
simon_tabor
A lot of research went into this post. It should help clear up a fair amount
for website owners - especially those using GoSquared. As the cookies are only
Category 2, compliance is relatively easy compared to other services where
there may well have to be a notice for the user to opt-in to the cookies.

------
ollymeowport
Really helpful and cleared things up. Don't understand why we have these
stupid laws but glad someone's ahead of the curve!

------
thill
Great little summary and helps to clear a lot up as others have said, great
for clarifying the different categories!

------
Jamesof86
Great post which really does show just why it is such a not-well thought out
law. Someone should show the EU this.

------
MrLadoodle
Thanks Chris, really cleared it up.

